# Italy Hospitals ordered kick out patients make room for migrants



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

What the heck is going on in Europe ?

Is the Italian mafia is in bed with the rape refugees mafia ?


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

It is just the left at their best that is all.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

I googled that phrase and came up with articles from Infowars and Storefront.

Infowars publishes made-up stuff like Hillary Clinton running a child sex ring from the basement of a pizzeria. Some gullible moron went into the pizzeria with a gun to do his own "investigation". He learned that the pizzeria didn't even have a basement. Maybe he'll think about how quickly he'll believe stuff he reads whole he's sitting in jail. 

Storefront is a website for white supremacists and anti-Semites. 

Maybe you want to think about looking for better news sources.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Indeed. This news story seems extremely fake, and the fact that it's only places like InfoWars publishing it, makes me even less likely to believe it.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Spudd said:


> Indeed. This news story seems extremely fake, and the fact that it's only places like InfoWars publishing it, makes me even less likely to believe it.


Sheep: Here is another source-certainly sounds credible. The search took about 20 seconds using Google https://ftsnautodesk.wordpress.com/...ocess-to-accommodate-expected-migrant-influx/


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

A WordPress site called FTSN Autodesk is a credible source? WordPress is a free blogging site. Anyone can set up a page. Even I have a WordPress page where I can write anything I want.

On another matter, Nelley, I have an amazing investment opportunity that I think would be perfect for you. You would get a guaranteed 60% return with no risk. Just send me your banking information and how much you'd like to invest. (That's sarcasm, by the way.)


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Davis said:


> A WordPress site called FTSN Autodesk is a credible source? WordPress is a free blogging site. Anyone can set up a page. Even I have a WordPress page where I can write anything I want.
> 
> On another matter, Nelley, I have an amazing investment opportunity that I think would be perfect for you. You would get a guaranteed 60% return with no risk. Just send me your banking information and how much you'd like to invest. (That's sarcasm, by the way.)


The sheep always want their thinking done by "experts"-why not try thinking for yourself for a change-if you actually read the article it sounds entirely credible-in fact it sounds exactly what Kathleen Wynne's guv might say in a similar situation.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

I read the article. But all it takes you to believe something is that "it sounds credible"? You're willing to believe something published on (a) a website that is known to publish lies, (b) a website for white supremacists, and (c) a random WordPress page published by god-only-knows who? Have you ever heard of FTSN Autodesk before? Who are they? 

It isn't "thinking for yourself" if you believe anything you see on the internet that supports your prejudices. 

I'll read stuff from a range of credible sources from the left and right and make up my own mind instead.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Here's another page calling itself FTSN. I wonder if it's the same. http://ftsnnews.x10host.com/ Its tag line is "Exposing the Papal New World Order".

Riiiiiight.....


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

perhaps surprisingly, i tend to believe that there was a germ of truth to this incident, but the white supremacist racists of infoWars have taken it so far out of context that their superficial story is meaningless. It was designed to serve as tinder to violent white supremacists, as we can observe here in this thread.

italy has a long & noble history of refugee rescue. In 2013-14 the traffic from north africa to southern italian port cities increased dramatically, we began reading about hundreds drowning at sea, the sheer number of refugees arriving in italy's lap was shocking.

throughout, italy coped heroically. Many convents & churches, as well as the italian police & port authorities, immediately fell to receiving, housing, feeding, providing emergency clothing for, providing emergency health care for, the hundreds of thousands of undocumented persons.

almost no one helped italy, although a modicum of naval assistance did eventually arrive. Just as almost no one helped greece, when a year later the refugee traffic diverted to the turkey/greek islands route. Both countries were abandoned to deal, alone, with issues so tragic that we here in comfortable canada cannot begin to imagine.

what was the alternative? the alternative was & remains something so unspeakable that no country will ever voice its name. New holocausts. Human beings killing other human beings, far worse than animals. No one dare even speak the name. Although - of course - in the comments to infoWars' article, one can find the inevitable white supremacist racists calling for instant genocide.

back to italy: after greece & turkey managed to block the greek islands refugee route last year, the traffic in 2016 evidently has turned back to libya. Frail boats overloaded with refugees, some capsizing on their way to italian ports, are again making headlines.

once again, italian is struggling - nobly, desperately - to do the right thing.

my understanding is that the hospital make-room policy was to make space for immediate health checks. Refugees must be triaged as soon as possible for highly contagious diseases, for pregnant women about to give birth, for injured or dying persons. Some of the refugees are possibly carrying tuberculosis, cholera, AIDs, ebola. The ASAP triage is critical, to protect the italian public from contagion.

apparently in this hospital situation, as soon as the triage operation was under control it was planned to move the non-urgent patients who had temporarily been sent elsewhere, back to the hospital again.

the italian refugee crisis is permanent & chronic. IMHO humane solutions are extraordinarily hard to invent. In greece a temporary band-aid solution has been to immediately deport new arrivals back to turkey. This is working, more or less, because turkey has some contacts with the west, is still a member of NATO, was able to cope although with great hardship. It's reported that in 2016 turkey herself has sealed her borders with syria, so new syrian refugees cannot escape via turkey.

speaking of syrian refugees from active bomb target cities such as Aleppo, those civilians now have nowhere to go. They have to be contained within syria, no other country is willing to accept them. Although if they remain in their cities the al Assad & russian bombers are likely going to kill them tomorrow.

this is why Hillary Clinton, during her election campaign, called for "no-fly" zones within syria. Zones where the bombers would not drop bombs directly upon whatever refugees had managed to escape into such zones in the first place.

however, the refugees arriving in italy from north africa are coming mostly from libya. There are no contacts or communications with libyan authorities to create safe zones in libya where refugees could be housed, so onwards to italy the refugees must press.

so yes, i imagine the italian authorities probably did order a temporary evacuation of non-urgent patients from an italian coastal hospital in order to process a new batch of refugees from north africa with health checks. I also believe that an immediate health triage in order to prevent the spread of communicable diseases is vital.

we should keep in mind that many refugees from libyan coastal cities are not north africans. Many are from sub-saharan africa, war-torn countries as far away as sudan, somalia, CAR, nigeria, even further south.

there is no easy solution. The krypto nazis can continue to blame what they foolishly imagine to be "the left," but all their angry ravings do is raise the red-hot intolerance levels by several more degrees. This is not helping in the least.

par contre, establishing "safe zones" in some of the countries that are sourcing the illegal refugees might - just possibly - be a working temporary solution. It would be nice to hope that policing & rescue forces such as NATO could control those zones for the safety of everyone, but unfortunately the same is not possible at the present time.

.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

The sheep have been trained to turn every fact into politics-the reality is that this hospital story is not at all surprising-it could happen in Ontario tomorrow and nobody would be surprised-in fact most would support these measures.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Am I the only one who finds it amusing that the most gullible poster on the forum refers to everyone else as sheep?

This is a story about the stress on the Italian health system created by the refugee crisis. The marginal alt-right want us to believe that there is something sinister going on. The truth is that Italians are doing the decent thing. I'd like to think that Canadians would be every bit as decent as the Italians have been. 

Perhaps we should look at this and understand that there is more that we could be doing to help our Italian friends deal with the humanitarian crisis. Let's help them build medical facilities, provide food and funds - and perhaps take in a few more refugees.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

olivaw said:


> Am I the only one who finds it amusing that the most gullible poster on the forum refers to everyone else as sheep?


Not everyone-IMO you are the most proudly sheeplike poster here-you wear your sheep nature like a badge of honour-like the old saying goes, if the MSM told everyone to jump off a bridge you would be the first to jump.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Really. If some random WordPress page that someone has created tells Nelley to jump off a bridge, it seems like s/he would be elbowing people out of the way to plunge off that bridge.

I respect what Olivaw has to say, but we don't have any reason to believe that this is a story at all. We know that Italy and other countries are dealing with the stress of taking care of refugees, but there is no evidence that Italians have be asked to leave hospitals to make room for refugees. No evidence at all, regardless of what the lobotomised sheep who don't question what they read on random web sites have to say about it.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.











.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Davis said:


> Really. If some random WordPress page that someone has created tells Nelley to jump off a bridge, it seems like s/he would be elbowing people out of the way to plunge off that bridge.
> 
> I respect what Olivaw has to say, but we don't have any reason to believe that this is a story at all. We know that Italy and other countries are dealing with the stress of taking care of refugees, but there is no evidence that Italians have be asked to leave hospitals to make room for refugees. No evidence at all, regardless of what the lobotomised sheep who don't question what they read on random web sites have to say about it.


Sheep: Who cares? All I said is that the report sounds credible as this could happen in Ontario right now. Reality doesn't magically happen once CNN approves it.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

That's why it makes sense to get your news from a variety of sources, National Post, Fox , CNN, the Globe, CBC, New York Times, the Guardian, the Economist, and draw your own conclusions, instead of taking seriously random posts from Nazid, liars and conspiracy theorists. 

What "is happening" means more than what "could be happening" or what "might be true,".

Any clue what the "Papal New World Order" is?


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Davis said:


> That's why it makes sense to get your news from a variety of sources, National Post, Fox , CNN, the Globe, CBC, New York Times, the Guardian, the Economist, and draw your own conclusions, instead of taking seriously random posts from Nazid, liars and conspiracy theorists.
> 
> What "is happening" means more than what "could be happening" or what "might be true,".
> 
> Any clue what the "Papal New World Order" is?


Sheep: Try taking your own advice Einstein.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Humble the western people especially the left should have stood up against regime change and war and demand their governments leave the people of the middle east alone. Also Europe should not have advertised come one come all like they did. This mess should not have started in the first place but we couldn't leave well enough alone. People through the media are fooled that regime change is great and democracy for all, or whatever stupid excuse they wanted to get everyone to buy into it.

The media is used to push the new flavour of the day, like Russia hacking or whatever and people just seem to lick it up.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

new dog said:


> Humble the western people especially the left should have stood up against regime change and war and demand their governments leave the people of the middle east alone. Also Europe should not have advertised come one come all like they did. This mess should not have started in the first place but we couldn't leave well enough alone. People through the media are fooled that regime change is great and democracy for all, or whatever stupid excuse they wanted to get everyone to buy into it.
> 
> The media is used to push the new flavour of the day, like Russia hacking or whatever and people just seem to lick it up.



?

what has this got to do with boatloads of african refugees landing in southern italian coastal ports, where they need to be medically checked for injuries, death & contagious diseases on an urgent priority basis?

.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Nelley said:


> Sheep: Try taking your own advice Einstein.


Yeah, try googling that phrase. You don't get any websites you've ever heard of. I guess it's not a real thing.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

humble_pie said:


> ?
> 
> what has this got to do with boatloads of african refugees landing in southern italian coastal ports, where they need to be medically checked for injuries, death & contagious diseases on an urgent priority basis?
> 
> .


These boatloads are there because of the advertising of open boarders. However they do need help in dealing with the people they have and we should help these countries to deal with these people.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

I tried googling this news story too - no credible hits. I guess it's fake news from the alt-right.

Interesting story in The New York Times about professional news organizations vs. fake news sites . It turns out that Trump has become something of a boon for legitimate sources. Vanity Fair wote a bad review of a Trump restaurant. Trump tweeted his displeasure. Vanity Fair saw its best one day subscriptions increase in history.

In the weeks since Trump's slim EC victory, top quality news organizations such as New York Times, Washington Post, Atlantic, New Yorker, LA Times, and others have seen subscription increases too. 

(A little off topic but marginally relevant to a thread predicated on a fake story)


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

new dog said:


> These boatloads are there because of the advertising of open boarders. However they do need help in dealing with the people they have and we should help these countries to deal with these people.


 The more free benefits the more move in. Italy there are reports that government forcing Italians to let refugees into their homes. New dog the video you posted a while back with hotel owner forced to take in refugees I think was from Italy. 

Canada should learn from this we give out handouts more likely to come here. 

Refugees come into Mexico then Mexico government helps them get to the US boarder according to different sources on the internet. There is a reason to protect the boarders. The world a global village will not work one group are infidels the other group wants to kill them if they remain infidels. Neither group likes the other groups way of life.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

olivaw said:


> In the weeks since Trump's slim EC victory, top quality news organizations such as New York Times, Washington Post, Atlantic, New Yorker, LA Times, and others have seen subscription increases





> " a prize ram, he's best of breed & the bell-wether of our flock"





> " you can say whatever you like but don't mess with my book of common prayer or my NY times subscrip"


.












.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Lonewolf definitely people need to stay in their own countries and the people who need help must be aware that they will be sent back at some point. People know they can't just go to Japan for example so they don't go there. Europe has sent a dumb message and now face the consequences of it.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

olivaw said:


> I tried googling this news story too - no credible hits. I guess it's fake news from the alt-right.



somewhere on the infoWars page is a real video showing a group of refugees being billetted in a small hotel owned by an elderly italian innkeeper. The innkeeper doesn't want the refugees & he is hysterical with rage & resentment. The numerous italian police are subdued & apologetic.

the germ of the hospital story is probably a bit of truth imho. It's easy to understand that health triage has to be carried out somewhere, would best be carried out in hospitals where blood testing, X-rays & other tests could be done on the spot.

would the authorities have displaced a few non-urgent patients here or there to make room for temporarily enlarged testing facilities? this would not be surprising. Would the same have been the end of the world? only for entrenched refugee haters, ie persons who are determined to view refugees with extreme suspicion & fear.

.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> Would the same have been the end of the world? only for entrenched refugee haters, ie persons who are determined to view refugees with extreme suspicion & fear.
> 
> .


That does appear to be how the alt-right works. Tiny truths are twisted and manipulated to create an angry narrative that bears little relationship to the truth. Sites whip the faithful into a posting frenzy as they try to ram their bizarre worldview down our throats.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

olivaw said:


> That does appear to be how the alt-right works. Tiny truths are twisted and manipulated to create an angry narrative that bears little relationship to the truth. Sites whip the faithful into a posting frenzy as they try to ram their bizarre worldview down our throats.


Bad stuff happened today in Germany and Turkey-hard to say if it is the fault of the alt right or Putin-the sheep will have to wait for the MSM to explain it to them.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

olivaw said:


> That does appear to be how the alt-right works. Tiny truths are twisted and manipulated to create an angry narrative that bears little relationship to the truth. Sites whip the faithful into a posting frenzy as they try to ram their bizarre worldview down our throats.




ramming worldviews? no one said anything about ramming worldviews .each:

that prize ram i showed upthread is a magnificent creature. Look at that face, so sweet! no wonder he won the top ribbon for best in breed.


.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Nelley said:


> Bad stuff happened today in Germany and Turkey-hard to say if it is the fault of the alt right or Putin-the sheep will have to wait for the MSM to explain it to them.


Or I'm sure that some crank dreaming up papal conspiracy theories in his basement will invent an explanation that "sounds credible" that the gullible will happily believe because it confirms their prejudices.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Davis said:


> Or I'm sure that some crank dreaming up papal conspiracy theories in his basement will invent an explanation that "sounds credible" that the gullible will happily believe because it confirms their prejudices.


Don't be so Islamophobic Einstein.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

You're not even trying to make sense anymore.


----------



## Joe Black (Aug 3, 2015)

new dog said:


> Lonewolf definitely people need to stay in their own countries and the people who need help must be aware that they will be sent back at some point. People know they can't just go to *Japan *for example so they don't go there. Europe has sent a dumb message and now face the consequences of it.


Err, I'm thinking Syrians on a flimsy lifeboat are going to aim for a Mediterranean country rather than an island a couple oceans away. Yah, I think geography was the primary consideration.


----------

